
Investing in Opportunity Act - mNovak
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/828/text
======
mNovak
TL;DR: Property (including business stock) in Qualified Opportunity Zones can
be exempted from capital gains taxes. Current capital gains can also be
deferred and reduced if reinvested into QOZ funds.

